# Geronimoooooo!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here we go again! Meet Geronimo, Moe for short. This poor guy is suffering from PMV and is currently in quarantine in my front screened in porch until he can get a more permanent home. He has all he needs for now food, water, a nice hidey hole, plenty of sun light and fresh air. I feel so bad for these PMV guy and gals, it seems like it takes so much effort to do something simple. He doesn't look happy here because he was sprayed for lice and such a while before I took his pic, I'll let him rest and take some more tomorrow when he settles down.
Wish us luck


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure wish you and Moe the best, Pete! He looks like he could be quite a character...love his expression...

WARM HEALING THOUGHTS and HUGS TO ALL!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete,

My heart goes out to you and Geronimo.

At least he is in good hands now.

Where did you find him?

Best wishes for you and your new friend.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks guys! 
He was in my yard with my feral flock, I saw him just lying there after everyone left. He tried to run away but didn't make it far before I scooped him up and brought him indoors.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well it is a wonder that he made it to your house. Lucky for him, that you just happen to know what to do.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I have no clue how he could have gotten here as he can't or won't fly. It's a sad fact that when you feed large flocks you're going to get an injured or sick one every now and then, I wish it weren't so but it goes with the territory


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I have no clue how he could have gotten here as he can't or won't fly. It's a sad fact that when you feed large flocks you're going to get an injured or sick one every now and then, I wish it weren't so but it goes with the territory


How many feral flocks are fortunate enough to have such a caring caregiver and rescuer? YOU DA MAN, Pete! And your flock is darn glad of it!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have my own belief on how birds that can't fly get places, but I won't bore you guys with it. Or maybe...he took Victor's bus. 

Love,
Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Another lucky pigeon being helped by you, Pete.
Now he's safe & secure. Hopefully, he will do well.
God bless you & Geronimo.

Feather ~ I think we're on the same page.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Thank you for helping this bird.


Please update on his progress.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Without getting too maudlin, I firmly believe there is a great power at work that either guides these injured/sick birds to us or we to them. I can't tell you the number of times my husband has decided, on the spur of the moment, to take a different "path" walking only to find a bird in need. It has happened too many times for us to take this lightly.

Pete, good luck in caring for this little one.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope Moe is a little better today. Lucky he has you to take care of him. 

Michelle.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words! Moe's going to take some time getting acclimated to his new surroundings and human as he just tolerates me but mostly wants nothing to do with me. I'm greeted with a bunch or grunts and a hasty retreat but he's caught quickly. He's had some good healthy looking poops but every now and them he gets the worms in a puddle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery but I still going to keep my thought realistic. 
Here are a few more pics I took today. He looks happier dry but didn't want anything to do with this picture taking nonsense, he saw his new home and ran away from me as fast as his lil pidgie legs could carry him. 
























Not Moe but I'm just infatuated with this lil' girl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck Pete!


They are eating and drinking allright?

Not too much 'Star Gazeing'?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Good luck Pete!
> 
> 
> They are eating and drinking allright?
> ...


Thanks Phil,
He's eating and drinking on his own fine if you don't count the seed tossing. He hasn't started star gazing, and I hope he doesn't but only time will tell. If his illness runs the same coarse as Dudley & Glinda's it's going to get ugly before it gets any better.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You are a good man Pete. If and when it does get ugly Geronimo is in good hands. Can you imagine if he was out there all alone?

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Feather said:


> You are a good man Pete. If and when it does get ugly Geronimo is in good hands. Can you imagine if he was out there all alone?
> 
> Feather


Thank you Feather, I try. If he had to fend for himself out side he would have had all the food and water he would need and limited shelter from the elements (as long as he stayed in my yard) but would have fallen victim to any preditor that wanted a snack as he can't fly and only runs at a limited pace, his days would have seriously limited in the wild.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are a few more pics of my sweet little Moe. From the look of his cere he's still a youngin' as it's dark and still soft like skin. I've been giving him progressively longer snuggling sessions and he seems to like them but will grunt at anyone else who gets too close or if I touch a new area.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Pete~ Little Moe looks so darn cudley...and so secure.*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a darling little bird, Pete! I do see that look in the eyes though .. it's like "I think I like this, but I'm not really sure yet".

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Moe is a lovely (handsome?) bird!

I know that look! Apprehensive for now...soon to disappear - for sure!  

HUGS to you both!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

He's slowly getting accustomed to the big dumb human that likes to torment him by picking him up and stroking his feathers. Darn if I know how I missed it but I found a pigeon fly on my poor baby, needless to say he got squished which is against what I would normally do karma and all but he wouldn't leave him alone so I was left no choice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

That is one beautiful and soon to be less apprehensive bird.  Thank you for providing this bird with love and support and meeting all his needs. Sending good thoughts and wishes for complete recovery for this beauty!


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

High Pete,

Please forgive me for butting in as I have nothing to offer other than my admiration for your lovely Moe. I function under another thread "nesting na plant pot" but I lack knowledge and experience so I like to read other people's mail and get "educated". May I ask you what "MTV" means? "Cerne" I guess is the little thing just above the nostrils?

Best wishes to you and Moe. Thanks for reading me. Gladys


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Awww - Moe is looking damn handsome  and seems to love his cuddles  

Michelle


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pisciottano,

I am glad to see that you are venturing out into other threads. I am assuming that you would like to know more about PMV. Well, although I have birds that have had it, I am not an expert on the subject. We do have members that know alot on the subject however. Before I give you any wrong information, I would rather that you hear the facts on this illness from someone more informed.

I'm glad that you are here with us this morning in Pete's cozy corner.

Welcome,
Feather


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*What the heck is wrong with me?*

Everyone elses Pijies are sweet mild mannered little angels.

Mine are raving psychopaths one and all.
What am I doing wrong? 

I feed them, I care for them, spend time with them, I have occasionally stroked them. Very occasionally, they try to remove my fingers. I can take a hint........

I'm beginning to get a complex.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Everyone elses Pijies are sweet mild mannered little angels.
> 
> Mine are raving psychopaths one and all.
> What am I doing wrong?
> ...



ROFL! Actually, it may not be you, Alvin (of course, there IS that possibility,  but remote). Do you shower regularly? LOL

Sometimes, all this may have to do with age and even, maybe, whether you have a male or female. Some birds, like people, ARE more friendly and outgoing than others.

Nevertheless, I CAN RELATE! Squeaks was HORRIBLE for about 6 months! My Vet (who has pigeons) and other well meaning pigeon people, kept saying that pijies make wonderful pets! Well, I was sure questioning their sanity because Squeaks HATED MY GUTS! Or so it seemed. I would try sooooo hard to be friends and all I got for my troubles was wing fu (even WITH his INJURED wing! ), beak strikes and lots of GROWLS! I could just "look" at him and would get the "look": "come a little closer, alien, so I can BEAK you!"

Now, granted, maybe he wasn't feeling well (be sure your birds are in good health). When I don't feel well (rarely, thank goodness!), no one wants to be around me either! 

Once his wing healed he slowly became an entirely different bird! Once he matured, I became his mate! He is now quite spoiled and will follow me wherever I go.

So, don't give up...patience and love are virtues. Even though I know you may have to test those "virtues." Of course, if it's been 2 years and you are still hated, weeellllllll, you may wish to seek a pij psychologist...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> ROFL! Actually, it may not be you, Alvin (of course, there IS that possibility,  but remote). Do you shower regularly? LOL


I don't know. What month is it......



> Sometimes, all this may have to do with age and even, maybe, whether you have a male or female. Some birds, like people, ARE more friendly and outgoing than others.


 5 Rehabbed PMV's and a couple of rescued squabs in two years, and they all hate me. What are the odds..... 



> Nevertheless, I CAN RELATE! Squeaks was HORRIBLE for about 6 months! My Vet (who has pigeons) and other well meaning pigeon people, kept saying that pijies make wonderful pets! Well, I was sure questioning their sanity because Squeaks HATED MY GUTS! Or so it seemed. I would try sooooo hard to be friends and all I got for my troubles was wing fu (even WITH his INJURED wing! ), beak strikes and lots of GROWLS! I could just "look" at him and would get the "look": "come a little closer, alien, so I can BEAK you!"
> 
> Now, granted, maybe he wasn't feeling well (be sure your birds are in good health). When I don't feel well (rarely, thank goodness!), no one wants to be around me either!
> 
> ...


I tried the Pijie Shrink for Gertrude....I still have the report....let me dig it out.....
_I quote_
That bird is *Psycho!* Totaly Bugged Out _CRAZY!_ It was attached to my refunded fee, and a whole harted petition that I would never bring that _Devil Bird_ back ever again..........Pleeeeeeeese!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Golly, Alvin, I REALLY feel for you! BTW, you *may* consider showering *weekly.* If that doesn't help, try daily.  

Maybe PMVs may be a little more "touchy" due to their problems. Hard to say.

Sorry to hear about Gertrude's report. At least, he will be a welcome addition to the Super Power Pigeons when we have an assignment the others refuse to do!

Uh - HOWEVER, I was referring to *YOU* seeing a pij, or even people psychologist. Might _not_ be the birds at all!  

Have you considered another type of animal? Mmmmm, maybe not until you can find out why pigeons hate you. Have heard of problems between a person and ONE bird, but ALL??? Yes, help is definitely needed! My question is: what do the birds know that we DON'T?!

AND, if you cannot get along with ANY animal, weeeellll. I trust an animal's instincts...are you SURE you are from this planet??


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Golly, Maybe PMVs may be a little more "touchy" due to their problems. Hard to say.


Dudley, Glinda & Moe are PMV pidgies and all vary in temperament.

Dudley is a big mushy sweetheart who craves all the attention and handling he can get. He knows when I get home for work, I can hear him cooing a floor above me waiting of me to come and spend our quality time together. 

Glinda is not happy unless she's in her box, if I remover her to play with Duds she starts to spin in circles flapping to the point she looks like she's going to hurt herself. The only time she's happy is in her box or when I'm holding her and giving her her scritches.

Moe tolerates me handling him and seems to enjoy the contact I give him...BUT as soon as he gets the chance he'll make a beeline straight to his home to relax. 
I guess their different personalities are what make them great.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Pisciottano said:


> High Pete,
> 
> Please forgive me for butting in as I have nothing to offer other than my admiration for your lovely Moe. I function under another thread "nesting na plant pot" but I lack knowledge and experience so I like to read other people's mail and get "educated". May I ask you what "MTV" means? "Cerne" I guess is the little thing just above the nostrils?
> 
> Best wishes to you and Moe. Thanks for reading me. Gladys


Thank you Gladys You're not butting in, all posts are open for all member to see and interact. Like Feather said you're most likely asking about PMV. Here is a bit of information I've taken off the web to give you a good idea of the disease...OH BTW , you are correct the cere is the white protrusion above the nostrils 

Paramyxovirus infection 
Paramyxovirus infection occurs in pigeons as an acute disease, taking an epidemic course. 

Pathogen:
The paramyxovirus is related to the Newcastle disease pathogen, but not identical. The virus is highly pathogenic for pigeons, but not for other domestic bird species. 

Course of the disease:
Within just a few days of infection, both visibly and latently affected birds shed the virus in secretions from the conjunctiva, nose and throat, as well as in the faeces. The incubation period ranges from 3 to 21 days. Up to 30% of affected pigeons may recover spon-taneously after around 4 weeks of illness. 

Symptoms of the disease:
The initial signs of paramyxovirosis are increased water intake combined with reduced feed consumption, emaciation and diarrhoea-like faeces due to a pathogenic increase in fluid excretion (= polyuria: puddles containing floating particles of faeces are formed in the loft). This is typically followed by uni- or bilateral paralysis of the legs, timidity, torsion of the neck, twisting movements of the body, overturning and walking backwards. Most pigeons die. 

Recognition of the disease:
The virus can be demonstrated in specially equipped laboratories by virological examination of organ samples (brain, kidneys) from dead pigeons. Antibody demonstration is performed by serological examination of blood samples taken from affected pigeons not earlier than 2 weeks after infection. 

Similar conditions:
Salmonellosis. 

Treatment:
As with other viral diseases, there is no effective treatment for affected pigeons.
If infection is suspected in a flock, emergency vaccination can be carried out in all pigeons that appear healthy in order to prevent the infection spreading (see annual prevention plan: paramyxovirus vaccination plan, starting on day 4 = vaccination day). Visibly affected birds should be excluded from emergency vaccination and removed from the flock, since by shedding the virus they put the remainder of the flock at risk until vaccine protection is acquired.
Administration of livimun® and multivitamin EB12 is recommended to boost the birds' natural resistance. 

Prevention:
Only active immunisation (see annual prevention plan: paramyxovirus vaccination plan) protects the pigeons, which then develop a stable immunity within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Dudley, Glinda & Moe are PMV pidgies and all vary in temperament.
> 
> Dudley is a big mushy sweetheart who craves all the attention and handling he can get. He knows when I get home for work, I can hear him cooing a floor above me waiting of me to come and spend our quality time together.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete, for the info.  

I think it's now safe to say, unfortunately, that there is something seriously wrong with Alvin! The birds KNOW...  

Mmmmm, Alvin, if you are not an alien, have YOU considered "exorcism?"


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Pete,
Thanks a lot for your detailed information on PMV. I hadn't hoped for so much. I'm going to have this printed and will keep it in my "Birds" file. Hope I'll never need it with my pigeons but perhaps I can help somebody else. I envy your close relationship with your birds. The wild feral pigeons who nest on my balcony are happy enough with the seeds and water I provide but they keep a good distance from me. Will see if I am luckier with the little ones who are seven days old today. 

I enjoy reading your mail and will continue to follow Moe's life and that of your other feathered friends. Thanks again, Gladys


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Pisciottano said:


> Hello Pete,
> Thanks a lot for your detailed information on PMV. I hadn't hoped for so much. I'm going to have this printed and will keep it in my "Birds" file. Hope I'll never need it with my pigeons but perhaps I can help somebody else. I envy your close relationship with your birds. The wild feral pigeons who nest on my balcony are happy enough with the seeds and water I provide but they keep a good distance from me. Will see if I am luckier with the little ones who are seven days old today.
> 
> I enjoy reading your mail and will continue to follow Moe's life and that of your other feathered friends. Thanks again, Gladys


Maybe with time your ferals will warm up to you, in one of my flocks the lil guys and gal will step all over my feet to get in close to the food.
Here's a good site that gives lots of pigeon mediacl info as you can chose a symptom and it will give a list of probably illnesses... http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html

Moe has decided he like to fly onto the couch and look out the window, I guess he's getting used to the indoor life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Now there is a "WINGED" picture if ever I saw one! VERY NICE!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

Yep, I agree totally with Shi, that is one mighty fine picture of Moe in motion!....beautiful


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks much! Moe loves his new found spot looking out the window. I hope he gets accustomed to our handling sessions and warms up a little more, he is still a little hesitant to fully accept me.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor.....Victor,

It's time to change your desk top.

Pete, That is a beautiful picture! And it is our little Moe? Wow!!!!!!!!!!

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Feather, that indeed is our little Moe. He's been exercising his wings helicoptering and flying around on a couch.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my lil sweetheart.








I like this one, he looks like Jabba the Hutt from Star Wars..hehehehehe


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

alvin said:


> Everyone elses Pijies are sweet mild mannered little angels.
> 
> Mine are raving psychopaths one and all.
> What am I doing wrong?
> ...


ROFL!! Some of mine are raving psychopaths but there are a few (Mrs. Bird, Gonzo, Benny, and Charlie) who were raised by hand and calmer. Mrs. Bird loves my hand, she is the tamest these days. 

Those pics above this are absolutely beautiful!

And a "cere" (I don't think anyone answered this) is the fleshy part of the beak, like nostrils, kind of.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Pete, Jabba the Hutt wishes he were that cute!
I love that picture ~ Moe looks SO sweet!

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> ROFL!! Some of mine are raving psychopaths but there are a few (Mrs. Bird, Gonzo, Benny, and Charlie) who were raised by hand and calmer. Mrs. Bird loves my hand, she is the tamest these days.
> 
> Those pics above this are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> *And a "cere" (I don't think anyone answered this) is the fleshy part of the beak, like nostrils, kind of. *



Yes, correct.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Pete Jasinski said:


>


Moe has improved so much - he is a gorgeous bird.

I love this second picture is like he is saying _oh all right, go on then, I'll stand here and pose for yet another picture. But I'm only doing it because I'm such a handsome lad and the camera loves me _  

Michelle


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Lovely pigeon! So cute, perfect for a picture moment! 
Are you planing to keep him or release him later on? 
Karla


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Too cute...keep him!

Too cute! KEEP HIM!

PLEASE?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh Moe is Soooooooo Cute.

It's not fair. Not FAIR I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG, what a cutie! Aren't they the most precious creatures. You just want to kiss them and kiss them and kiss them. 

Pete - have you posted any pics of Glinda? If so, please point me in the right direction, I may have missed them. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words I'm praying Moe gets better to the point he can be released back to his family, but who know how his PMV will progress. I'll be more then happy to add Moe to my flock if he's not able to be released. 
I'm thinking Moe might be a she! Moe and Dudley has a brief meeting today and Dudley pulled out the big guns and fluffed up and dragged his tail in a most erotic pidgie display. I would assume by his behavior Moe would be female..BUT, you know what happens when you assume!
Here's a pic of Glinda for you Leslie. She's ready to administer a wing slapping for me getting to close to her in her box fortress of pidgietude. Her PMV really shows when she gets excited.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

All of Pete's birds are beautiful. Unless he is so good with the lens and touch ups that they are all glamor shots.

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

See, I thought the birds were just watching very carefully what you were doing with that camera so they could take pictures of you some day.  Shiney feathers, happy faces, well cared for birds!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm thinking more and more Moe is a girl, Dudley just goes insane when they're together! Duds will dance, coo & tail drag never ending while Moe watches from a safe distance on the couch. I was hoping to house the two together after an appropriate quarantine but now I have to rethink the situation! Grand fids are not in the plan right now


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

There are always fake eggs. Believe me they are just as happy sitting on those as their own. Ask Mr. Squeaks!

Pete, 

Put that wine glass down now. Holiday is over! Your sluring your typing again!  

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> *There are always fake eggs. Believe me they are just as happy sitting on those as their own. Ask Mr. Squeaks!*
> 
> Pete,
> 
> ...


*SIGH* Oh soooo true!! I force Squeaks out to get some exercise. He runs back and forth between the living room and bedroom and woe to any cat who crosses his path! Daddy mode isn't his best personality time! LOL

Yesterday, when I fed the cats, Squeaks was put home to have his snack. Later, I tried to get him to come to me. He stayed on his egg; so I just lifted him, nest and all and set him on the floor. Darn bird couldn't be tempted to climb out and just sat there for a couple of hours! I finally lifted him back home for the night. A wonder he doesn't lose the use of his legs!! Thank goodness he DOES stand and turn around, sometimes adjusting his egg!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...I can see some chemistry going on, Pete. Maybe it is time for a fid or two. Alot of little bell ringers around the house will be great at Xmas time. BTW, You have beautiful floors!

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete, We have hardwood floors covered by carpet. I wanted to rip up the carpet and redo the floors, but, my husband wanted to have tile put down.

Because it was a subject that we didn't agree upon, we avoided it.

Last night I showed him your floors. He has changed his mind about the tile through out the house, and we are going to redo the floors. 

If you have any tips on keeping them looking as nice as yours, I will be grateful. 

He said if the floors can with stand pigeon poop that he is all for it.

Feather


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Feather said:


> Pete, We have hardwood floors covered by carpet. I wanted to rip up the carpet and redo the floors, but, my husband wanted to have tile put down.
> 
> Because it was a subject that we didn't agree upon, we avoided it.
> 
> ...


Two things. 
1. Hardwood
2. No Heels. 

Also, if put furniture on it, then I would advise you to get those small felt adhesive pads for the legs of the coutch, chairs etc, to prevent scratching.

Other then that, Wooden floors are fantastic.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Feather said:


> Pete, We have hardwood floors covered by carpet. I wanted to rip up the carpet and redo the floors, but, my husband wanted to have tile put down.
> 
> Because it was a subject that we didn't agree upon, we avoided it.
> 
> ...


Hi Feather,
Sorry it took sooo long to get back to you Hardwood floors are a blessing when it comes to poop clean up! All I go is pick up all the lil poopies then do a quick moping and everything is like new! The only hint I could give you is make sure you seal the wood, it aids in clean up and hopefully stains won't set into the wood.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Alvin and Pete for the tips. We will do both.

Feather


----------

